# Petition gegen Internetsperren / Zensur



## Eldor (4. Mai 2009)

> *    Text der Petition*
> Wir fordern, daß der Deutsche Bundestag die Änderung des Telemediengesetzes nach dem Gesetzentwurf des Bundeskabinetts vom 22.4.09 ablehnt. Wir halten das geplante Vorgehen, Internetseiten vom BKA indizieren & von den Providern sperren zu lassen, für undurchsichtig & unkontrollierbar, da die “Sperrlisten” weder einsehbar sind noch genau festgelegt ist, nach welchen Kriterien Webseiten auf die Liste gesetzt werden. Wir sehen darin eine Gefährdung des Grundrechtes auf Informationsfreiheit.
> *    Begründung*
> Das vornehmliche Ziel – Kinder zu schützen und sowohl ihren Mißbrauch, als auch die Verbreitung von Kinderpornografie, zu verhindern stellen wir dabei absolut nicht in Frage – im Gegenteil, es ist in unser aller Interesse. Dass die im Vorhaben vorgesehenen Maßnahmen dafür denkbar ungeeignet sind, wurde an vielen Stellen offengelegt und von Experten aus den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen mehrfach bestätigt. Eine Sperrung von Internetseiten hat so gut wie keinen nachweisbaren Einfluß auf die körperliche und seelische Unversehrtheit mißbrauchter Kinder.





https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=3860


----------



## Green_Viper (4. Mai 2009)

Ja, es ist woll wahr das die Kriterien für das blocken von Internet Seiten nicht bekannt sind, und damit auch nicht von der Öffentlichkeit einsehbar sind !

Es ist aber auch nicht leicht, den schmalen Grad zwischen Jugendschutz und Meinungsfreiheit (und der darin enthaltenen Medienfreiheit) zu finden.

Auszug aus dem GG:

*Artikel 5
* (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.
(3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung.  


Artikel 5, Paragraph 2 besagt eindeutig den Schutz von Jugendlichen und der persönlichen Ehre jedes Menschen.
Daher ist die Maßnahme, die Seiten mit dem GG widrigen Medien zu blocken das mindest Maß der Dinge.


----------



## Eldor (4. Mai 2009)

im GG ebenfalls festgelegte Gewaltenteilung wird durch das gesetz unterlaufen da das bka
von keiner weiteren instanz kontrolliert wird, und erst im nachhinein, ein zu unrecht auf die liste gelangter bürger, den rechtsweg einschreiten kann. Das heißt das bka verklagen, was wohl kaum irgendeine rechtsschutzversicherung übernimmt, und obendrein bei der überlastung der gerichte, lange dauern kann.
Somit eine umkehr der unschuldsvermutung: Gesperrte webseiten sind solange gesperrt bis das gegenteil bewiesen wurde.
Solange darf der unschuldige mit dem stigma des kinderschänders leben, was den familären, gesellschaftlichen und beruflichen tod bedeuten kann.

Das ist definitiv zuviel macht für eine behörde, zuviel eingriff in die grundrechte für ein gesetz das von sich selber sagt das es nicht auf erfolg ausgelegt ist.
Und gerade bei einer behörde wie dem bka, das bewiesenermaßen schon beweise gefälscht hat ( TP: Militante Ermittler ) sollte man doch lieber vorsichtig sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2009)

Green_Viper schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht leicht, den schmalen Grad zwischen Jugendschutz und Meinungsfreiheit (und der darin enthaltenen Medienfreiheit) zu finden.



Um Jugendschutz geht es hier aber nicht. (okay - es wird der Schutz junger Menschen vorgeschoben, aber selbst wenn das funktionieren würde, ist das nicht das gleiche, was sonst z.B. im Rahmen der BPjM sonst unter "Jugendschutz" verstanden wird  )



> Auszug aus dem GG:
> 
> *Artikel 5
> * (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> ...



Auslegungssache.
Bislang gab es derartige "Schranken" nur in Form von Verboten zur Verbreitung bestimmter Informationen oder der Weitergabe an einen bestimmten Personenkreis.
So ist es z.B. im Rahmen des Jugendschutzes verboten, Pornographie an Minderjährige weiterzugeben - z.B. Zugangskontrollen bei entsprechenden Internetseiten.
Genauso ist die Verbreitung verfassungsfeindlicher Materialien allgemein verboten, aber man sollte klarstellen, dass das nur ein sehr kleiner und exakt defnierter Kreis ist. Informationen in Zusammenhang mit Straftaten fallen da nicht drunter, afaik kann z.B. bislang niemand kann für die bloße Verbreitung von Informationen zum Bombenbau bestraft werden, obwohl die Tätigkeit selbst illegal ist.
Was bislang aber noch nie angegriffen wurde, ist "eine Zensur findet nicht statt".
Alle bisherigen Maßnahmen, die das Recht auf Informationsfreiheit einschränken, greifen direkt bei der Quelle an. Die Idee, einen (von sehr vielen...) Verbreitungswegen zu zensieren, ist neu.

Und die Tatsache, dass das unter Umgehung der Rechtsstaatlichkeit geschieht, ist sowieso ein NoGo...


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. Mai 2009)

da geht grad ziemlich die post ab, ich schätz mal so 20 einträge pro minute


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Mai 2009)

Die 10.000 schaffen wir heute noch, oder was meint ihr ? ^^


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. Mai 2009)

es sind genug zugriffe auf die seite, dass sie sich net mehr pingen lässt


----------



## JePe (4. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um Jugendschutz geht es hier aber nicht.



Das ist Deine Meinung. Meine Meinung -auch wenn das Gesetz in diesem Kontext wirklich kein sinnvolles Instrument darstellt- ist, dass das Internet vor Unrat ueberquillt, der laengst nicht nur, aber in besonderem Masse fuer junge Menschen brandgefaehrlich ist. Pornographie ist da nur eine Facette des Problems. Und der Zugang zu solchen "Informationen" muss unbedingt und wirksam kontrolliert und erforderlichenfalls auch unterbunden werden. Das mag man dann Jugendschutz oder sonstwie nennen - der Name interessiert mich nicht halb so sehr wie das Resultat. Das es nicht reichen wird, ist sicher richtig; dass es ein Angriff auf die Demokratie ist, halte ich fuer egoistisch motivierte Staatsparanoia (weil das LKA Bayern der Auffassung ist, Kinderpornographie wuerde selten kommerziell vertrieben, sondern meistens "getauscht" - und bei diesem Wort schrillen viele Alarmglocken).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So ist es z.B. im Rahmen des Jugendschutzes verboten, Pornographie an Minderjährige weiterzugeben - z.B. Zugangskontrollen bei entsprechenden Internetseiten.



Wie setze ich die durch, wenn die "Information" zwar von einem 14jaehrigen in Deutschland abgerufen, aber in Timbuktu gehostet wird?

Genau. Gar nicht. Das ist der Ist-Zustand und den moechten viele -auch viele in diesem Forum- konservieren, weil sie ihn liebgewonnen haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Idee, einen (von sehr vielen...) Verbreitungswegen zu zensieren, ist neu.



Selbst Kritiker des Gesetzes stellen nicht in Abrede, dass das Internet inzwischen der bevorzugte Weg ist, um derlei "Informationen" zu verbreiten. Da es keine umsetzbare Option ist, dass das Polizeipraesidium Wanne-Eickel einen Streifenwagen nach Kuala Lumpur schickt, bleibt objektiv nur die Kontrolle und ggf. auch Beschneidung des Vertriebsweges.

Die Behauptung, das Gesetz wuerde auch z. B. vom Kinderschutzbund kritisiert, ist eine glatte Luege:

_"Der Staat hat die Verpflichtung, das Verbot von Kinderpornografie nicht nur strafrechtlich, sondern auch praeventiv und medientechnisch durchzusetzen."_
*(Heinz Hilgers, Praesident des Kinderschutzbundes gegenueber der RHEINISCHEN POST)*

Ebenfalls wird gerne (zu Recht) argumentiert, dass die Sperre relativ einfach umgehbar sei - und wird dabei ausgeblendet, dass der Grossteil der Internetnutzer bei DNS vermutlich an Wattestaebchen denkt. Das eine Sperre einfach zu umgehen ist impliziert nicht automatisch, dass sie im grossen Stil umgangen wird - denn auch der einfache Weg muss bekannt sein.

Das Geblubber von der fehlenden Kontrolle ... wie koennte die denn aussehen? Ein Ausschuss des Bundestages? Allein wegen der Zeitraeume utopisch. Richtervorbehalt? Denkbar, nur sehe ich dazu bloss wegen eines "Blacklistings" keine Notwendigkeit (und billige ich dem BKA da nebenbei die deutlich hoehere Kompetenz zu). Waere ein Seitenbetreiber der Auffassung, er sei zu Unrecht auf einer schwarzen Liste gelandet, kann er klagen. Kunden von Internetprovidern haben prinzipiell dieselbe Moeglichkeit.

Wer wuerde eigentlich den Kontrolleur kontrollieren?

Wer kontrolliert eigentlich das Bundesverfassungsgericht?


----------



## Eldor (4. Mai 2009)

wieder gelöscht, keine lust mit jemandem zu diskutieren der dem BKA vertraut aber dem BVG nicht... und beim hinweis auf gewalttenteilung, wasne grundregel der demokratie ist, von geblubber redet... jaja du glaubst wahrscheinlich auch wir sind alle pädophil und haben geschäftliche interessen daran dieses gesetz zu verhindern


----------



## Bucklew (4. Mai 2009)

Eldor schrieb:


> wieder gelöscht, keine lust mit jemandem zu diskutieren der dem BKA vertraut aber dem BVG nicht...


Hab ich genauso, bringt eh nichts. Große Sprüche, viele Unwahrheiten und Verdrehungen und nix dahinter....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Meinung. Meine Meinung ... ist ...



...kein Wiederspruch zu der von mir hier geäußerten und auch etwas, das nur periphär mit dem hiesigen Ursprungsthema zu tun hat.



> Das eine Sperre einfach zu umgehen ist impliziert nicht automatisch, dass sie im grossen Stil umgangen wird - denn auch der einfache Weg muss bekannt sein.



Dank der noch existierenden Pressefreiheit war und ist der Weg in diversen gängigen Quellen -diverse Tageszeitungen, seriöse Magazine,...- nachzulesen. Es kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass jemand, der in der Lage ist, sich die URLs der sperungswürdigen Seiten zu besorgen, auch in der Lage ist, die Sperre zu umgehen. Notfalls gibt er halt wattestäbchen + umgehen in google ein.



> Das Geblubber von der fehlenden Kontrolle ... wie koennte die denn aussehen? Ein Ausschuss des Bundestages?



Kleine Grundlagenkunde "Rechtsstaat, Gewaltenteilung":
- Gestzliche Regelungen, z.B. Verbote bestimmter Inhalte werden von der Legislative erlassen. (z.B. Bundestag&-rat)
- über die Einhaltung dieser Regeln richtet die Judikative (z.B. ein Ausschuss eines hochrangigen Gerichtes)
- die Ausführung von Maßnahmen, z.B. zur Ergreifung von Regelverletztern obligt der Judikative (z.B. BKA)

Es wird empfohlen, dass der Schüler die Klasse noch einmal wiederholt, bis er die elementarsten Grundlagen kapiert hat.



> Wer kontrolliert eigentlich das Bundesverfassungsgericht?



Noch n kleiner Exkurs in die Rechtsstaatlichkeit (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kanntest du dich so gut mit dem Unterschied zwischen BRD und z.B. DDR aus, wo ist denn das Wissen auf einmal hin?):
Der Souverän bzw. dessen Repräsentanten durch die Auswahl der Richter.


----------



## JePe (4. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dank der noch existierenden Pressefreiheit war und ist der Weg in diversen gängigen Quellen -diverse Tageszeitungen, seriöse Magazine,...- nachzulesen.



Ob das nun gerade ein Paradebeispiel dafuer ist, wozu die, Deiner Meinung nach scheinbar in akuter Gefahr schwebende, Pressefreiheit nutze ist? Ich weiss es nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleine Grundlagenkunde "Rechtsstaat, Gewaltenteilung":
> - Gestzliche Regelungen, z.B. Verbote bestimmter Inhalte werden von der Legislative erlassen. (z.B. Bundestag&-rat)
> - über die Einhaltung dieser Regeln richtet die Judikative (z.B. ein Ausschuss eines hochrangigen Gerichtes)
> - die Ausführung von Maßnahmen, z.B. zur Ergreifung von Regelverletztern obligt der Judikative (z.B. BKA)
> ...



Das hat der kleine ruyven_macaran aber ganz, ganz toll auswendig gelernt. Aber hat er es auch _verstanden_?

Die Legislative erlaesst (oder aendert) ein Gesetz (nennen wir es mal: Telemediengesetz). Die Exekutive (nennen wir sie mal: Bundeskriminalamt) wendet es an. Ueber die Einhaltung wacht ... niemand; jedenfalls nicht zwingend ein Richter. Kein Richter wird hinzugerufen, wenn die Polizei einem Randalierer einen Platzverweis ausspricht. Kein Richter wird hinzugerufen, wenn ein Sturzbetrunkener in eine Ausnuechterungszelle verbracht wird. Warum nicht? Falsche Frage. Die richtige Frage lautet: warum sollte?

Gewaltenteilung ist kein sich selbst dienendes Ritual; die Judikative ist keine automatische Instanz. Sie wird _angerufen_. Von einer natuerlichen (z. B. einem Internetnutzer, der darauf besteht, dass ein Inhalt legal sei und nicht durch das Gesetz abgedeckt werde) oder juristischen Person (z. B. einem Inhalteanbieter, der aus selbigem Grund die Durchleitung seiner Inhalte verlangt), wenn diese es als erforderlich ansieht oder von der Exekutive, wenn eine Rechtsnorm es verlangt. Und das ist nach dem derzeitigen Stand nicht vorgesehen. Wenn Du sie als erforderlich ansiehst, ist das Deine Meinung, die Dir zusteht - mehr aber nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch n kleiner Exkurs in die Rechtsstaatlichkeit (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kanntest du dich so gut mit dem Unterschied zwischen BRD und z.B. DDR aus, wo ist denn das Wissen auf einmal hin?):
> Der Souverän bzw. dessen Repräsentanten durch die Auswahl der Richter.



Meinst Du den Thread, in dem Du Dich in Absurditaeten vom Kaliber "Ausreisewillige wurden nicht enteignet, sie durften nur nicht alles mitnehmen" verstiegen hast und in der DDR-Oekonomie nachhaltige Ansaetze entdeckt zu haben glaubtest? An den erinnere ich mich noch gut. Und genau wie in dem wolltest Du mich hier wohl missverstehen: ich habe nicht gefragt, wer die Richter ernennt. Ich wollte wissen, wer ihre Urteile _ueberprueft_ (und dazu scheint mir unser Bundeshotte mangels Qualifikation nicht geeignet) und erforderlichenfalls _korrigiert_: niemand. Es ist die letzte Instanz. Ob sie nun Recht hat oder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Die richtige Frage lautet: warum sollte?



..."wo liegt der qualitative Unterschied?"
Aber da der große JePe so etwas ganz ganz sicher weiß und _verstanden_ hat, werde ich hier auf seine Provokationen nicht weiter eingehen.


----------



## moe (5. Mai 2009)

ich find das ganze einfach nur ne sauerei. natürlich ist es auch in meinen interesse, dass kinderpornos nicht mehr im netz verbreitet werden können, aber das die provider per gesetz gezwungen werden, die dns dateien zu manipulieren, ist echt ein unmöglich. das gesetz ermöglicht der regierung sämtliche seiten, die ihr nicht in den kram passen einfach zusperren. das geht immer mehr richtung kontroll-/überwachungsstaat!

mit dem gesetz bin ich mir jetz nich ganz sicher, korrigiert mich bitte, wenns nicht stimmt.


----------



## Eldor (5. Mai 2009)

da dieser "zweck auf kipo zu verweisen" der im gesetz ebenfalls als sperrgrund festgehalten ist wohl ja.
nach aktueller rechtsprechung ist jeder link maßgeblich an der verbreitung beteiligt.
ein richter hat eine hausdurchsuchung für rechtens erklärt weil ein blogger auf einen anderen blog verlinkt hat, der wiederrum auf wikileaks verlinkte, wo man dann irgenwo auch die sperrlisten von australien und dänemark einsehen konnte.
Und wenn ein link aufn link auf ne seite wo irgendwo irgendwas liegt für ne hausdurchsuchung reicht, dann reicht das fürne sperre allemal.
...und das warn richter, und nich irgendein popliger bkaler


----------



## d00mfreak (6. Mai 2009)

Green_Viper schrieb:


> Ja, es ist woll wahr das die Kriterien für das blocken von Internet Seiten nicht bekannt sind, und damit auch nicht von der Öffentlichkeit einsehbar sind !
> 
> Es ist aber auch nicht leicht, den schmalen Grad zwischen Jugendschutz und Meinungsfreiheit (und der darin enthaltenen Medienfreiheit) zu finden.
> 
> ...



Dagegen, dass was gegen Kipo ect. unternommen werden soll, sagt ja niemand was. Das traurige an dieser Sache ist nur, wie dilletantisch das gemacht wird. Weißt du, wie man eine DNS-Sperre umgeht? Ein DNS Server macht nix anderes, als die Internetadressen, die eingeführt wurden, da sie für Menschen viel leichter wie IPs zu merken sind, in die entsprechende IP zu übersetzen. Deshalb reicht es einfach, statt der Inet-Adresse die IP der Seite in die Adressleiste zu schreiben, welche man mit einem einfachen Ping rausbekommt. Wem das zu umständlich ist, kann sich im Router einen freien DNS eintragen. Das wars dann mit dem Schutz. Wenn jemand zu Hause eine Marihuana-Plantage hat, und diese von der Polizei gefunden wird, dann wird auch nicht einfach ein Zaun aufgestellt, über den der Kunde mit etwas Aufwand drübersteigen kann. Und die Leute, die nicht wissen, dass man über einen Zaun nicht darübersteigen kann, werden zwar abgehalten, dürften allerdings nicht die Mehrheit stellen.

Laut der Leyen bin ich jetzt, da ich weiß, wie man so eine Sperre umgeht, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein "schwerer Pädokrimineller": Von der Leyen: Nur versierte Nutzer können Sperren umgehen - Golem.de

Dadurch, dass Kipo in fast sämtlichen Ländern strafbar ist, reicht ein Telefonat oder E-Mail und die Seite verschwindet unwiderbringlich aus dem Netz: Internetzensur: CareChild-Versuch blamiert Deutsche Politiker

Lesenswert ist auch dieser Artikel von Spiegel Online: Verschleierungstaktik: Die Argumente für Kinderporno-Sperren laufen ins Leere - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

Tjo, und da die Sperre relativ nutzlos ist, kann es nur über den Gesetzesentscheid gegangen sein, der es ermöglicht, das Internet später auch mit effektiven Methoden zu filtern. Die Regierung ist ja so stolz über den Gesetzestext, der keine technischen Maßnahmen vorwegnimmt, und damit auch ohne Probleme eine Ausweitung der Sperre erlaubt. Und dadurch, dass die Liste mit den gesperrten Adressen geheim ist, fehlt jede Kontrollmöglichkeit. Wird diese Sperre duchgesetzt, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auf dieser Liste auch andere für Regierung oder Wirtschaft unangenehme Seite landen. Man erinnere sich an den Bundestrojaner, welcher ursprünglich ausschließlich für Terrorismusbekämpfung eingesetzt werden sollte. Nach der Einführung kam dann sogleich von Beck(?) die Forderung, ihn z.B. auch für Urheberrechtsvergehen einsetzen zu dürfen. Seit wann ist das Terrorismus?

Ein anderes pikantes Detail: Die Geschichte mit der DNS-Sperre war noch nicht mal über der Bühne, da wurde auch schon vorgeschlagen, die Zugriffe auf den "Stopp-Server" des BKAs, auf den die Zugriffe auf die gesperrten Seiten umgeleitet werden, in Echtzeit zu überwachen, und die IPs aufzuzeichen. Über die IPs können dann leicht die Halter des Inet-Anschlusses ausgemacht werden, die dann ihre Unschuld beweisen müssen (Unschuldsvermutung war gestern). Das ermöglicht wiederum, jemanden gespoofte Links unterzuschieben: einige, die diesen Beitrag gelesen haben, haben sicher den ein oder anderen Link oben angeklickt - seid vorsichtig, da hätte sich durchaus auch ein Link zum Stopp-Server des BKAs befinden können, der euch zu einem Verdächtigen in Sachen Kinderpornografie macht 

Mehr nachzulesen hier:
heise online - 25.04.09 - Kinderporno-Sperren: Regierung erwägt Echtzeitüberwachung der Stoppschild-Zugriffe


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Mai 2009)

Interessant dazu auch: Missbrauchsopfer kämpfen gegen Netzsperren - Golem.de

Eigentlich sagt die Überschrift schon alles. 



> Zeit Online: Ihre Forderung an Frau von der Leyen?
> 
> Bahls: Wir haben ihrem Büro diesen Server in Kiel genannt, auf dem vermutlich 18 kinderpornografische Domains liegen. Wir haben nun darum gebeten, dass diese Domains und der Server sobald wie möglich abgeschaltet werden. Ich habe dem Ministerbüro auch noch einmal am Telefon gesagt, dass ich erwarte, dass dieser Server spätestens Freitagfrüh um 9:30 Uhr nicht mehr erreichbar ist, da ich sonst deutlich meine Zweifel an der Ernsthaftigkeit des Anliegens von Frau von der Leyen äußern werde.
> 
> ...



Einfach mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, danach die Petition unterschreiben, damit der Zensursula mal ordentlich in die Parade gefahren wird.
Dieser Aktionismus der Ministerien zur Verschleierung der eigenen Unfähigkeit und Untätigkeit muss aufhören. 

Für das Geld, dass sie da wieder verpulvern wollen, sollen die lieber mal ihre Kipo-Sokos auf Vordermann bringen und die bekannten deutschen Server hochnehmen, anstatt nur einen Vorhang zuzuziehen und so zu tun, als sei da nichts!

Die Opfer bei Kinderpornographie sind die Kinder, die direkten Täter sind die Hersteller des Materials. Diesen Kopf der Hydra gilt es zu stutzen, auch wenn er immer wieder nachwächst. Wenn wir deutschen die Seiten nicht mehr sehen können, der Rest der Welt aber noch, sinkt die Nachfrage nach solchem Material kaum, und der Wunscheffekt (Kinderschutz durch weniger Material wegen weniger Nachfrage durch Sperrung) bleibt aus.

Aber natürlich ist das Internet so eine Art alchemistisches Rohrsystem mit brennen Feuerwänden und irgendwelchen Dienern, und alles, was die Politiker sich dazu ausdenken, hat bisher immer funktioniert.


----------



## heisenberger (6. Mai 2009)

es ist einfach der falsche wegen gegen kinderpornographie zu kämpfen


----------



## MomentInTime (6. Mai 2009)

Wir sind jetzt schon bei über 33.000 Mitzeichnern, oder ? ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2009)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Wird diese Sperre duchgesetzt, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auf dieser Liste auch andere für Regierung oder Wirtschaft unangenehme Seite landen. Man erinnere sich an den Bundestrojaner, welcher ursprünglich ausschließlich für Terrorismusbekämpfung eingesetzt werden sollte. Nach der Einführung kam dann sogleich von Beck(?) die Forderung, ihn z.B. auch für Urheberrechtsvergehen einsetzen zu dürfen. Seit wann ist das Terrorismus?



Afaik gibt es kaum ein Land das derartige Sperren verwendet und in dem nicht auch andere Seiten darüber gesperrt werden. Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass z.B. in Australien weniger als 50% der Seiten auf der Blacklist was mit Kipo zu tun haben sollen.
Und die Forderungen in Deutschland sind ja auch schon da - seien es Filesharer, Autonome oder Rechtsradikale. Nicht das ich irgend jemand davon unterstützten möchte, aber man sollte sich mal gründlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen, wie verdammt nah wir daran sind, politische Meinungen zu zensieren...



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt schon bei über 33.000 Mitzeichnern, oder ? ^^



Über 20.000 auf alle Fälle und alles weitere ist höchstens noch ein Hinweis an die Wahlkämpfer, dass das Thema auf Interesse stößt.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass man so hohe Zahlen erreicht, dass sich ein Politiker im Wahlkampf "auf Seiten von Kinderschänder" stellt.

Was mir da gerade so auffällt: Hat eigentlich jemand im Laufe der Diskussion mal Zahlen zu den einhergehenden Missbrauchsfällen gesehen?
Die wären ja irgendwo schon interessant, um die Verhältnissmäßigkeit zu beurteilen - zweifelhafte Quellen argumentieren durchaus logisch, wenn sie behaupten, dass das von tausenden von Servern verbreitete Material auch größtenteils kopiert sein könnte.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Mai 2009)

momentan sind es glaub ich knapp 39.000 unterzeichner. bis zum 16.06. ist es noch ein wenig. wenn der ansturm weiter so bleibt, sind bis zum ende der frist evtl. 100.000 unterschriften zusammengekommen. ich glaube das sollte für politiker grund genug sein das thema wenigstens mal anzusprechen


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass man so hohe Zahlen erreicht, dass sich ein Politiker im Wahlkampf "auf Seiten von Kinderschänder" stellt.


Das wäre ja gar nicht nötig, es würde schon reichen, wenn jemand eine sinnvollere Alternative vorschlägt als die von der Zensursula. Meinetwegen Budgeterhöhung für Sokos oder bürokratische Erleichterungen bei der Verfolgung bzw. Stillegung bekannter Kipo-Server.



> Die wären ja irgendwo schon interessant, um die Verhältnissmäßigkeit zu beurteilen - zweifelhafte Quellen argumentieren durchaus logisch, wenn sie behaupten, dass das von tausenden von Servern verbreitete Material auch größtenteils kopiert sein könnte.


Kopiert wird da mit Sicherheit viel, ähnlich wie bei "normalem" Pr0n. die Branche leidet ja auch nicht zu knapp unter unrechtmäßigem Kopieren von Inhalten. 

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass der Schaden für die Kinder bereits vor der Verbreitung geschieht, nämlich bei der Herstellung des Materials. Und global gesehen dürfte es recht egal sein, ob Deutsche "Konsumenten" nun gesperrt sind oder nicht, eine Nachfrage wäre so oder so vorhanden.
Da wäre es doch deutlich effektiver, bei den Herstellern von solchem Material härter durchzugreifen. Die Konsumenten schauen dann ja als Nebeneffekt auch in die Röhre, wenn das wirklich Angebot sinkt (und nicht nur scheinbar wie bei der Sperre).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das wäre ja gar nicht nötig, es würde schon reichen, wenn jemand eine sinnvollere Alternative vorschlägt als die von der Zensursula. Meinetwegen Budgeterhöhung für Sokos oder bürokratische Erleichterungen bei der Verfolgung bzw. Stillegung bekannter Kipo-Server.



In Sachen Verbrechensbekämpfung mag das reichen - aber nicht in Sachen Wahlkampf. Da geht es um einzig um die Frage, ob diese eine Maßnahme sinnvoll ist (und sei es nur zusätzlich) - oder nicht.
Auf der Kontraseite stehen aber nur (sehr, sehr gut begründete) Befürchtungen, dass die Regelung missbraucht werden könnte - ein Argument, dass im Wahlkampf von Seiten der Politiker nicht zieht: "Ich werde mich gegen diese Regelung aussprechen, um zu verhindern, dass ich sie missbrauche"? Macht keinen Sinn. Damit hat diese Regelung keine Negativseiten, die man im Wahlkampf ausbeuten könnte (theoretische Grundrechte kann man eh nicht massenwirksam verkaufen).
Sie hat zwar auch eine sehr geringe Chance, irgend welche Vorteile zu bringen - in der Praxis. In der Theorie hat sie schon etwas bessere und der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist für den Wahlkampf schon wieder zu komplex.
D.h. aus Sicht eine Populisten:
- Keine Nachteile für die Allgemeinheit/rechtschaffene Bürger
- Deutliche Nachteile für Kinderschänder
Nun stell ich als Politiker mal gegen so eine Regel... - Wahlerfolg unwahrscheinlich. Sinn macht das nur, wenn ein Großteil der Bevölkerung die technischen Hintergründe und Möglichkeiten zum Missbrauch kapiert. Aber damit die Petition belegt, dass dem so ist, braucht sie nicht 20l oder 100k Unterzeichner, sondern minimum 1000k - was sie nicht schaffen wird.
Die höchste der Gefühle wäre eine klammheimliche Abschaffung nach der Wahl ohne viel Medienrummel - die, die es interessiert, würden sowas mitbekommen und den Politiker toll finden. Die, die eh keine Ahnung haben, würden nichts bemerken.
Aber jetzt das Thema hochpuschen wird keiner, dann lieber die eigene Lösung zu Massenarbeitslosigkeit oder Firmenpleiten (je nach anzusprechender Wählerschicht)



> Kopiert wird da mit Sicherheit viel, ähnlich wie bei "normalem" Pr0n. die Branche leidet ja auch nicht zu knapp unter unrechtmäßigem Kopieren von Inhalten.
> 
> Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass der Schaden für die Kinder bereits vor der Verbreitung geschieht, nämlich bei der Herstellung des Materials.



So menschenverachtend das jetzt auch klingen mag: Aber genau darum gehts mir ja.
Wie viele minderjährige Vergewaltigugnsopfer hat Kinderpornographie zur Folge, wer sind die Täter und wieviel davon könnte die Maßnahme bestenfalls verhindern?
Informationsfreiheit ist imho eines der höchsten Rechte und die Chance, einen Fall in 10 Jahren zu verhindern, wäre es wirklich nicht wert. 10 Fälle am Tag wären eine ganz andere Dimension, sowas sollte man wissen.


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Mai 2009)

@ruyven_macaran: Ja, genau so ist es leider, hast du gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. Mai 2009)

60.000


----------



## MomentInTime (9. Mai 2009)

62.741 Mitzeichner


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. Mai 2009)

Was nützen 60k, 80k oder 100k Mitzeichner wenn dies eintritt:


> Der Petitionsausschuss wird sich voraussichtlich erst nach der Bundestagswahl - und damit nach der Verabschiedung des Gesetzentwurfes damit beschäftigten


Quelle:50.000 Bürger gegen Sperrung von Internetseiten | tagesschau.de
Und ob man danach noch mal etwas daran ändert ist fraglich.


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Mai 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was nützen 60k, 80k oder 100k Mitzeichner wenn dies eintritt:
> [...]
> Und ob man danach noch mal etwas daran ändert ist fraglich.


Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn sich die Politiker mit solchen Petitionen beschäftigen müssen, die haben genug zu tun. schließlich leben wir hier nicht in einer Demokratie! 

Upps...tun war ja doch?!


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Mai 2009)

70.000


----------



## MomentInTime (12. Mai 2009)

75777 Mitzeichner


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. Mai 2009)

80.000


----------



## MomentInTime (18. Mai 2009)

86.016 Mitzeichner


----------



## d00mfreak (19. Mai 2009)

Naja, diese Petition dürfte nun eh hinfällig sein:
heise online - 18.05.09 - Umfrage: 92 Prozent für Internetsperren gegen Kinderpornographie


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Mai 2009)

Wahrscheinlich glauben auch 92% der Befragten, dass die Piratenpartei das Piratentum in Ost- und Nordsee wieder einführen will. 

Dummerweise haben halt über 90% der Normalbürger keine Ahnung von Internet oder Politik, wenn man sie auf der Straße danach fragt. Nur eine Meinung dazu hat halt jeder, das ist wie mit den Polöchern...


----------



## MomentInTime (19. Mai 2009)

Die Fragestellung war aber auch SED-reif. Gegenwärtig wägt die Piratenpartei in einer Zusammenarbeit mit SERIÖSEN themenbezogenen Organisationen über eine ernstzunehmende Umfrage ab...

btw 87.107 Mitzeichner https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/in...73458ca&action=petition;petition=3860;sa=sign


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Mai 2009)

91.000


----------



## MomentInTime (24. Mai 2009)

93.395 Mitzeichner


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Mai 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> 93.395 Mitzeichner


Eure ePetition in allen Ehren. Aber seit gestern zweifel ich sehr stark an die Richtigkeit der Mitzeichnerzahl.
Mir hat gestern jemand gezeigt wie man bei dieser ePetition mehrmals Mitzeichnen und somit die Mitzeichnerzahl der ePetition manipulieren kann.
Das ganze Dingens ist doch sowas von Ungültig. 
Die E-Petition im Ganzen ist somit in Frage zu stellen. Mal schauen was der Petitionsausschuss dazu sagt...


----------



## MomentInTime (24. Mai 2009)

Kannst du das kurz umreißen, wie diese Manipulation aussehen soll ?
Ich bezweifel ehrlich gesagt eine Manipulation, weil sich jeder Mitzeichner über
die Destruktivität so einer Maßnahme im Klaren ist und doch echt niemand so
fanatisch sein kann, dass ihm so eine Manipulation reizvoll erscheint...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Mai 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Kannst du das kurz umreißen, wie diese Manipulation aussehen soll ?


Man benutzt dazu die Namen von Personen bei denen man sich sicher ist das diese sowieso nicht Mitzeichnen.
Weitere Details dazu werde ich auf keinem Fall nennen.


----------



## MomentInTime (24. Mai 2009)

Ja... gar nicht mal so dumm, sowas könnte echt klappen. Ich lehne sowas aber wie gesagt
entschieden ab, weil es das moralische Ziel verfehlt: Bürger zum Umdenken zu bewegen.
Also, lasst' den Scheiß, Leute. Geht nach draußen, genießt das Leben, sprecht mit Bekannten
drüber, dass sie auf die Petition und die Kritik am Thema Internetsperren gegen Kinterporno-
grafie aufmerksam werden, aber macht nicht sowas.
Ihr wisst ja: Cheater haben kleine Schwänze.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Mai 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Man benutzt dazu die Namen von Personen bei denen man sich sicher ist das diese sowieso nicht Mitzeichnen.
> Weitere Details dazu werde ich auf keinem Fall nennen.


Auch Unterschriftensammlung über Papier sind nicht manipulationssicher. Mit ein wenig Aufwand lässt sich jede form einer Petition oder umfrage gezielt in eine Richtung manipulieren. Es werden ja sogar regelmäßig politische Wahlen manipuliert, auch in "demokratischen" Ländern.

Insofern kein Argument gegen diese Petition, zumal die Platform hier von der Regierung stammt und somit in deren Eigenverantwortung fällt. Repräsentativ ist es nicht, aber es zeigt ein grobes Feedback der Bürger. Schau dir mal die anderen Petitionen an, die haben oft keine 2000 Teilnehmer. Eine mit 100.000, die zudem in  den Medien behandelt wird, zeigt, dass Diskussionsbedarf besteht.

Aber man könnte es verbessern durch eindeutigere Identifizierung. aber sowas wie Eingabe von Name und Personalausweisnr. könnte dann schon wieder datenschutzrechtlich bedenklich sein... 

Naja, es ist jedenfalls besser als diese üblichen ePetitionen, wo dann alle Kiddies mit "da_Hunta" und "C3r3al K1llah" unterschreiben, weil sie ja so 1337 sind.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

mal was ganz interresantes um das thema wiederzubeleben

Fragestunde im Deutschen Bundestag: Die FDP-Fraktion stellte eine kleine Anfrage an die Bundesregierung bezüglich Web-Sperrungen von Kinderpornos

Das Weblog ODEM berichtet über eine kleine Anfrage der Freien Demokraten(FDP) an die Regierungsparteien CDU/CSU & SPD im Deutschen Bundestag. Aus der Antwort der Bundesregierung geht hervor, dass den regierenden PolitikerInnen weitgehende Kenntnisse zum Themenkomplex Kinderpornografie fehlen. Trotz dieser offenbarten UNkenntnis soll am Gesetzentwurf für Internetsperren & Zensur weiterhin festgehalten werden. Lesen Sie mehr über die Ahnungslosigkeit unserer Bundesregierung mit einem Klick hier...

Die Bundesregierung hat keine Kenntnis, will aber sperren - ODEM.blog

Frage: In welchen Ländern steht Kinderpornographie bislang nicht unter Strafe?

Antwort: Dazu liegen der Bundesregierung keine gesicherten Kenntnisse im Sinne rechtsvergleichender Studien vor. [...]

Frage: Wie viele Server [...] stehen in Ländern, in denen Kinderpornographie nicht unter Strafe steht?

Antwort: [...] [Die Bundesregierung] hat keine Informationen über Serverstandorte in solchen Ländern.[...]

Frage: Über welche wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse verfügt die Bundesregierung im Zusammenhang mit der Verbreitung von Kinderpornographie [...]

Antwort: Die Bundesregierung verfügt über keine eigenen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse. [...]

Frage: In welchem Umfang plant die Bundesregierung die vergabe einer wissenschaftlichen Studie über das Ausmaß und die Wege der Verbreitung von Kinderpornographie im Internet und Wege zur Effektiven Bekämpfung solcher Inhalte?

Antwort: Die Bundesregierung plant derzeit nicht die Vergabe einer wissenschaftlichen Studie. [...]

Frage: Welche Sperrlisten anderer Länder hat die Bundesregierung untersucht?

Antwort: Die Bundesregierung hat keine Sperrlisten untersucht. [...]

Frage: Auf welche Datengrundage stützt sich die Bundesregierung bei der Einschätzung des kommerziellen Marktes für Kinderpornographie in Deutschland?

Antwort: Die Bundesregierung verfügt über keine detaillierte Einschätzung des kommerziellen Marktes für Kinderporngraphie in Deutschland. [...]

Frage: Wie Hoch schätzt die Bundesregierung die Gefahr ein, dass Anbieter und Interessenten von Kinderpornographie die Sperren für sich ausnutzen, um zu ermitteln, ob sie sich bereits im Fokus von Ermittlungen befinden? [...]

Antwort: Die Bundesregierung sieht hierin keine Gefahr. [...] [Anmerkung: sprich: technischer Sachverstand: Null.]


Die Antwort der Bundesregierung offenbart eine totale Unwissenheit in Sachen Kinderpornos. Es gibt also keine wissenschaftlichen Studien zu diesem Thema. Die bekannten Schätzungen von Millionenzahlen sind reine Spekulation und entbehren jeder nachgewiesen Grundlage. Aufgestellte Behauptungen der Politik, Justiz, Kinderschutz und Medien sind demnach alle falsch. Diese falschen Zahlen werden zum Zwecke der Einführung von Stopp-Schildern intrumentalisiert und nicht hinterfragt.

Unabhängig vom Ausgang des aktuellen Gesetzgebungsverfahrens besteht die dringende Notwendigkeit einer wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung über die tatsächlichen Inhalte/Zahlen etc. von Kinderpornografie. Dabei wird sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit erweisen, dass es neben wenigen Gewaltdarstellungen auch viele einhellige Pornografie gibt. Diese wahrhaftigen Erkenntnisse kann nur eine fundierte Studie ans Tageslicht bringen. Das an dieser Wahrheit kein großes Interesse besteht ist schlimmerweise die Realität. Die ganzen bisherigen Lügen müßten über Bord geworfen werden. Dies hätte einen massiven Einbruch von Spendengeldern zur Folge. Deshalb ist es viel einfacher weiterhin verlogene Zahlenspiele zu publizieren und die gesamte Öffentlichkeit zu täuschen.

Die jetzt geführte politische Debatte und öffentliche Diskussion könnte jedoch auch dazu beitragen, dass eine solche Studie in Auftrage gegeben wird. Das Thema ist zu wichtig, um dafür keine finanziellen Mittel bereitzustellen. Das Ergebnis einer solchen Studie sollte vor Verabschiedung eines Sperr-Gesetzes abgewartet werden. KEIN Gesetz ohne wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse. In der nächsten Legislaturperiode bleibt der neuen Bundesregierung noch ausreichend Zeit für diese Studie. Denn die Wahrheit lügt nicht !!


----------



## Bucklew (14. Juni 2009)

Das ist halt genauso purer Aktionismus, wie das Verbot von Killerspielen....

Aber das man die Unkenntnis auch noch so offen zur Schau stellt ist wirklich peinlich.


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Juni 2009)

ich finde sowas erschreckend... eine schande sowas !


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

ûnd sowas machen wir mit


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ûnd sowas machen wir mit



MEIN problem ist, das ich den scheiß noch 2jahre mitmachen MUSS, ich habe gar keine andere wahl, weil ich nicht wählen darf, obwohl ich sicher nicht nur für mich spreche wenn ich sage, dass nicht nur volljährige wählen dürfen. Denn ich persönlich will nicht ständig tatenlos daneben stehen müssen.
Ich stehe aktuell überhaupt nicht hinter unserem System, erschreckend, welche idioten Macht haben. Am liebsten würde ich einmal (und ich glaube das würden viele gerne) mal Auge in Auge mit denen droben beispielsweise über sowas diskutieren, wobei das ja bekanntermaßen nicht das einzige Problem ist.

Ich gehöre garantiert nicht zu den typen, die daneben stehen und die Hand vor den Mund halten, es ist langsam finde ich an der Zeit für Deutschland aufzuwachen.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

vielleicht wirds passieren aber ich befürchte das nix passieren wird


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis einer solchen Studie sollte vor Verabschiedung eines Sperr-Gesetzes abgewartet werden. KEIN Gesetz ohne wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse. In der nächsten Legislaturperiode bleibt der neuen Bundesregierung noch ausreichend Zeit für diese Studie.



Dem kann man nur zustimmen - bis auf die Zeit: Die bleibt dieser Regierung nämlich nicht... (Der Chef-Zensorin schon, wenn man sich die Wahlergebnisse der FDP und ihre Koalitionsmöglichkeiten anguckt - da werden wir ganz schnell wieder von Leyen regiert.)





Katamaranoid schrieb:


> MEIN problem ist, das ich den scheiß noch 2jahre mitmachen MUSS, ich habe gar keine andere wahl, weil ich nicht wählen darf, obwohl ich sicher nicht nur für mich spreche wenn ich sage, dass nicht nur volljährige wählen dürfen.



Nö, die sprichst noch für einen Kreis weitere Leute - aber leider ein Kreis, der verschwindet klein im Vergleich zum Kreis derer, die politisch noch schlechter informiert und noch leichter beeinflussbar sind, als der durchschnittliche Bild Leser.



> Ich stehe aktuell überhaupt nicht hinter unserem System, erschreckend, welche idioten Macht haben. Am liebsten würde ich einmal (und ich glaube das würden viele gerne) mal Auge in Auge mit denen droben beispielsweise über sowas diskutieren, wobei das ja bekanntermaßen nicht das einzige Problem ist.



Jup, das wollen viele...
Leider sind darunter so viele, die das Konzept einer "Diskussion" nicht kapieren, dass ich mitlerweile Verständniss für Politiker habe, die nach ein paar Versuchen jede weitere direkte Dikussion nur noch als Zeitverschwendung ansehen. (hatten da neulich ne Schöne Podiumsdiskussion zum Thema Bologna-Prozess... - ich weiß nicht, ob mir einfach die nötigen Qualifikationen für moderative Tätigkeiten fehlen, aber DEN ""Redeleiter"" hätte ich nach 10 Minuten rausgeworfen)


----------



## MUSHKIN-USER (15. Juni 2009)

*Ja klasse! Ich wollte kurz vor ende noch mitmachen, weil noch 4500 Stimmen fehlen, und dann das: die Seite total langsam und dann dieser Fehler *


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/mushkin-user-albums-andere-1532-picture18470-unbenannt.jpg


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. Juni 2009)

bitte mach das bild auf max 900 pixelz breit... nervt immer tierisch, wenn man zur seite scrollen muss


----------

